# Fluorescent Flood light for Outdoor Light is GREAT



## BuddTX (Mar 6, 2002)

I've been using outdoor fluorescent floodlights for years, and they are great! I don't see many other people in my neighborhood using them, and did not see any other posts here, so I thought I would write a post on it.

The first two that I owned (7 years ago) were a compact fluorescent bulb in a Glass bulb that resembled a traditional flood light. That worked for years, until I had some younger children move into my street, and soon they both broke via a basketball. (No big deal, they were 5 or 6 years old at that time). 

Then I replaced them with the Philips Marathon Long Life "for Flood Use".

They make a 15 and 20 watt version. The 20 watt version uses 20 watts, and replaces a 75 watt bulb. For leaving a light on all night over the garage, or in the backyard, this is much more efficient than a regular incandecent light. I used to have 3 incandecent lights, now I have three fluorescent lights, thats 60 watts instead of 225 watts. A nice savings when they will be left on for 10-14 hours a day.

Also, they give a very even light. Even my regular flood lights still had a "hot spot" (although I would "kill" to get a flashlight to put out a light like that!)

These Marathon lights just give a very even light all over my backyard and on my front yard.

Also, they have a plastic lense and housing, so no more basketballs will be breaking my lights.

The box says that they last for 6 years, and that is a good deal also.

Next time you are in Home Depot or Lows or another Hardware store, see if they have them. I am sure that there are other brands out there, but the only one I am familiar with is the Philips.


----------



## Brock (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree, I have mine on a timer from Home Depot that replaces a standard wall switch. They come on at 6p and go off at 1a (I usually work until midnight). I don't worry about them being on. I have 2 of the 15w ones in the peak of our garage. The light is much smoother then the lights I originally had in there. They do take a minute or two to get to full brightness when it is cold, about 0 F, but sine they are on a timer it really isn't an issue. Very nice.


----------



## Brock (Mar 6, 2002)

I bet it would not be good. If you notice most photo cell lights sort of flicker dimly when they first come on, then strobe more quickly then finally start a bit later. That would be bad on a CF. I did use one on a photo cell, but the Photocell trips a small relay, so the light is either on or off. Even with this setup up it does sometime flicker if the lights hit is just right.


----------



## JollyRoger (Mar 6, 2002)

There are compact fluorescents that say "safe to use with timers and dimmers," but I've had bad luck with them...I've tried two, and they both burned out within a week! I think I need to change the actually photocell part of the lamp...and then it might work (that part is old-- 10-15years?)


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

Costco is now carrying some fluorescent floods that are said to "work with photo cells and timers." Bet they'd be priced better than most places.


----------



## BuddTX (Mar 6, 2002)

I do not know if they are "officially" waranteed to work with dusk/dawn sensors, but I have been using them with dusk/dawn sensors since 1993.

My first set (2) lasted for 6 or 7 years, before I had to replace the bulb only on them (they had that glass bulb). When the basketball hit them, I discovered that they did not make that brand anymore, so I bought the marathon, and the set in the front of the house has been running just fine for 2 or three years.

I am about ready to replace the light socket in my back yard with a dual head with a dusk/dawn sensor socket.

Now that I have a dog, and a dog door to the back yard, I often forget to turn the light off at night. I DO keep one light on all night, however, and that is also on a dusk/dawn sensor.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Mar 7, 2002)

I heard that these lights should not be used with photoelectric switches...is that true or bogus? I have a photo cell controlling my outdoor floods and would like to go florescent...any info?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by JollyRoger:
*There are compact fluorescents that say "safe to use with timers and dimmers," but I've had bad luck with them...I've tried two, and they both burned out within a week! I think I need to change the actually photocell part of the lamp...and then it might work (that part is old-- 10-15years?)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--what brand burned out on you??


----------



## Evan (Apr 9, 2002)

I had an 11 watt Philips CFL in my porch light that lasted for 7 years. But when I replaced it last Summer, I had to use a 15 watt. Nobody seems to carry CFLs under 14 watts anymore, and with my small porch 15 watts is a LOT of light. I thought there were CFLS of 7 and 9 watts in addition to the 11 watt one I used up. Did Philips stop making them?


----------



## Brock (Apr 11, 2002)

I have seen 5, 7, and 9w at both walmart and Home Depot. They make the 5w in candelabra base. I know they still make them it is just where to get them.


----------



## vcal (Apr 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Brock:
*I have seen 5, 7, and 9w at both walmart and Home Depot. They make the 5w in candelabra base. I know they still make them it is just where to get them.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't know about the flood lights, but Jade Mountain sells the candelabra base fluors. in two wattages.


----------



## mikehara (Dec 7, 2006)

I just recently purchased a flourescent flood. It did fine until the weather turned cold. It hasn't worked since. Did I just get a bad bulb, or is this an issue?


----------



## pedalinbob (Dec 9, 2006)

I have three outdoor lights that are dusk-to-dawn. They are 40w incans, because they are also two level, motion detecting lights.

When not motion is detected, they are at 20 w. Motion kicks them up to the full 40w.
My side door light was wired incorrectly. The switch for the light also controls two outlets in my living room! My TV, stereo, etc. (Some day, I will fix the issue.)
Therefore, I had to use a dusk-to-dawn setup. 

The bummer is that I cannot use fluorescents, because they do not like dimmers, and are allegedly prone to failure with photocells.
I will probably change the lights for simple dusk-to-dawn models, and try to use fluorescents.

I have researched this, and still cannot seem to find bulbs that are truly OK with photocells, or photocells that are safe for fluorescents.
I know the photocells have to be a certain type--an uncommon type, of course.

There are fixtures made just for outdoor fluorescents, which have a photocell. I think they are sold at Lowes or Home Depot...BUT, they are fugly, so my wife rejected them!


----------



## pedalinbob (Dec 9, 2006)

FYI: just found some great possibilities.

The Intermatic NE200C is compatible with fluorescent bulbs.

There is a company called Maxlite which makes some pretty decent looking outdoor fluorescent lights with built-in photocells.
Their prices are very reasonable as well.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 9, 2006)

mikehara said:


> I just recently purchased a flourescent flood. It did fine until the weather turned cold. It hasn't worked since. Did I just get a bad bulb, or is this an issue?



Possibly condensation, corrupting electronics, or causing just plain shorting out somewhere.

Tube cracking in the cold ? Again, with condensation freezing.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 10, 2006)

How are CFLs in cold weather?


----------



## lazerguy (Dec 3, 2007)

There a 2 types of compact fluorescent bulbs, and it depends on the type of mercury amalgam that is contained in the glass tube....
What it does is that some bulbs are OK only for warm (indoor) operation, while others are suited for cold (outdoor) operation down to -15 Celsius, or even -23 Celsius (sorry for those who use Farenheit)
That applies to flood bulbs as well as spirals and others.
Check carefully that the bulbs you buy are suitable for operation in cold weather. This will be indicated on the bulb package. If nothing is said about operation temperature range, assume the bulb is only for indoors.

As for timers and photocells, the problems are caused by ELECTRONIC devices (solid-state). Make sure you use mechanical (old style) timers and thermal or magnetic relay-type photocells. It may be hard to tell from the package alone...

For timers, a safe choice is those timers with a round dial that rotates like a clock. They have mechanical contacts which are OK for fluorescent use.

For photocells, better ask a knowledgeable salesperson, or just note the brand & model number for the photocell you are considering, and call the manufacturer to make sure it is a mechanical contact type.


----------

